# Looking for another buyer in the NJ area for the Cervelo deal



## GDR (Jul 4, 2009)

Looking for another buyer in the NJ area for the split the $2000 deal.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

GDR said:


> Looking for another buyer in the NJ area for the split the $2000 deal.


What's the split $2000 deal? Probably not interested as I was not that impressed with the Cervelo I tested but curious.


----------



## GDR (Jul 4, 2009)

If two people by a Cervelo at the same time they both get $1000 off of each bike.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

GDR said:


> If two people by a Cervelo at the same time they both get $1000 off of each bike.


Hmm, that might have been tempting enough to get that RS a few months ago. At least the cost would have been a steal.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

NJBiker72 said:


> What's the split $2000 deal? Probably not interested as I was not that impressed with the Cervelo I tested but curious.


$2000 off purchase of two bikes. You can buy two yourself, or come with someone else and each buy a bike.


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

do you if the P2C is included in the deal ?


----------



## GDR (Jul 4, 2009)

I think the only bike not included is the P1, I am going to the bike shop after work tonight


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

do you need to buy a complete bike or you can just buy the frame ?


----------



## GDR (Jul 4, 2009)

complete bike


----------



## Elagstein (Dec 29, 2011)

Im looking for a partner at the Ridgewood, nj shop. Email me at 

Elagstein (@) gmail (dot) com


----------



## GDR (Jul 4, 2009)

I just sent you an email


----------

